# CPS 8 to 12 Factory Rod for sale



## Guest (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a CPS 8 to 12 Factory Rod for sale. Fished one time
for about 30 minutes and casted in the field about 10 to 
12 times. Like new condition $300.00


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

Location? 13ft?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

Graham, NC


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

spinner or casting rod?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

It is sold, I bought it Thurs.


----------

